# Lilliputian, A Mini Catapult



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It was a lot of fun making this mini catapult, it shoots PFS and it's made of a juniper antler. I will mount double tb gold 1 cm.wide as soon as I get some bands. Thanks for watching, Bob.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice ,i like that very much.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very Nice Maestro!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful!! That's gonna be a favorite, Bob. You'll keep it on you everywhere you go.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Natural PFS! Looks so right for the bands you plan. You gonna have fun with that one.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice size I like it, great job Bob!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

harson said:


> Very nice ,i like that very much.


yup, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

So very nice, and small in size. What a cool little shooter. Fate bene sir


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks to all. You're very kid mates.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a pretty little thing Bob!


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

nice, I like your style... you can get real accurate with the small shooters, well it seems that way to me.
Is your icon/avatar/name burnt in by hand or is it a brand?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

chr15 said:


> nice, I like your style... you can get real accurate with the small shooters, well it seems that way to me.
> Is your icon/avatar/name burnt in by hand or is it a brand?


It's by hand. Thanks for you feedback! Cheers. Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> That's a pretty little thing Bob!


Thanks mate!


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

My favorite yet! I love small forks and this is a classic!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Very fond of this too. Something very attractive about small SS's.

Lovely form.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank again!


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Bob! you keep inspiring me! what sort of bands/tubes will you give this baby? i'm also working on a small one, and can't figure out with what to lace it up..


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I was thinking to mount double tb gold 1 cm./1,2 wide.
Thanks mate, I'm glad you like it and it inspired you.
Bob.


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

nice!!! would a ''loop true the hole and then over the top '' combonation work on small forks?? i was thinking to give that a try on my small shooter... (it's an ode to the opinel knives!)


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Great shooter! Must fit very snuggly in your hands.


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> I was thinking to mount double tb gold 1 cm./1,2 wide.
> Thanks mate, I'm glad you like it and it inspired you.
> Bob.


Tapered style??

i made a small plinker, an ode to opinel, and was thinking about shoot 1/4steel with it..


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice work!!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I was wondering if he has banded that little puppy up yet!and how does it shoot? Great looking little slingshot!


----------



## vingius (Jan 8, 2013)

the little ones always have a special charm.

Italian traslation:

le piccoline mi hanno sempre affascinato in modo particolare.

Beppe


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautiful work as always!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

love it, thanks for sharing


----------

